
Reflection on $1M made over 6.5 years from Internet businesses - pvsukale3
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1295730795148193792.html
======
emteycz
I thought we usually think of profit when we say I made X. Turnaround can be a
lot lower _or_ nearly 100% profit depending on your business. But maybe it's
usual to talk about turnaround instead of profit in the US?

